# drehmomente



## ottokarina (21. April 2005)

da ich wahrscheinlich viel zu geizig bin mir einen drehmomentschlüssel zu kaufen, wollte ich mal fragen welches gefühl wieviel drehmoment entspricht

momentan beschäftigt mich das innenlager: da sollen so zwischen 50-70nm drauf, wieviel ist das? kann ich das einfach brachial festziehen?

und wie ist das mit anderen teilen? zb alles am lenker, da dreht sich doch alles noch im ganz niedrigen bereich
in der regel benutze ich kleine inbusschlüssel und ziehe das immer fest, so dass ich das gefühl hab nix wackelt, aber versuche das nicht zu überdrehen

wieviel drehmoment krieg ich denn mit so nem kleinen inbus hin?
wieviel sind 2nm? (an einer bremse) das klingt als wenn es noch wackeln müßte

liebe grüße clemens


----------



## lelebebbel (22. April 2005)

eigentlich recht einfach:

ein Newton entspricht etwa der Gewichtskraft von 100g
ein Meter ist ein Meter, das ist der Hebelarm.

10Nm kann man also erreichen, indem man einen 1m langen (Masselosen    ) Schraubenschlüssel nimmt, und am Ende 1 Tüte Milch dran hängt. Oder z.b. einen 50cm langen Schlüssel, und am Ende 2Kg dran. oder einen 10cm langen, und am Ende 10 Kg dran.

50-70Nm sind also... relativ viel. 
Mein Vater hatte sich früher® (kurz nachm Krieg, und so   ) mal einen Ghetto-Drehmomentschlüssel gebastelt: Stange mit cm-Maß drauf und ein paar Kerben, in denen man Gewichte einhängen konnte.

Das Beste, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, dürfte es aber sein, mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel die "frei Hand" angezogenen Schrauben mal zu kontrollieren.

Drehmomente unter 10nm sind wie ich finde sehr schwer schätzbar. Zumal diese Werte ja gerade an den empfindlichsten Teilen vorkommen.
Wenn man da um 3nm danebengreift, hat man gleich >30% Fehler, das ist nicht gut. Also entweder: lieber zu locker als zu fest, dann halt oft kontrollieren und, wenn es nicht hält, stückchenweise fester ziehen
 - oder gleich DMS. Auch mit letzterem lieber am UNTEREN Ende des angegebenen Soll-Drehmoments anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (22. April 2005)

ottokarina schrieb:
			
		

> da ich wahrscheinlich viel zu geizig bin mir einen drehmomentschlüssel zu kaufen


Ob das Geiz sein kann lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt. Das kommt sehr darauf an, an welchen Teilen deines Bikes du arbeitest. Am Tretlager oder den Kurbeln kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, wie lelebebbel ja schon geschrieben hat, die Drehmomente sind ziemlich hoch, man kann da mit viel Kraft arbeiten und der Fehler bleibt trotzdem im ertraeglichen Bereich.

Wenn du allerdings einen Leichtbauvorbau oder Scheibenbremsen an deinem Rad hast und auch an diesen Teilen arbeitest, dann wird es leicht zur Geldverschwendung (und kann sogar gefaehrlich sein), sich _keinen_ Drehmomentschluessel zu kaufen.


----------



## Deleted22090 (22. April 2005)

ottokarina schrieb:
			
		

> da ich wahrscheinlich viel zu geizig bin mir einen drehmomentschlüssel zu kaufen, wollte ich mal fragen welches gefühl wieviel drehmoment entspricht


2 NM = Handwarm
5 NM= etwas mehr
10 NM= noch etwas mehr

Du siehst das ist eigentlich total einfach.  

Da ich als alter Brechstangenrohrleger kein Gefühl dafür entwickeln kann, habe ich mir lieber einen Drehmomentschlüssel gekauft.  

Hatti


----------



## oscar (22. April 2005)

hmmm...also die ganzen magazine haben ja immer die drehmomentschlÃ¼ssel von "kraftwerk" 5-25 Nm Ã¼ber den grÃ¼nen klee gelobt. letzten winter bin ich durchs bauhaus spaziert, denk mir nix bÃ¶ses - und was hÃ¤ngt da an der wand?
der kraftwerk drehmomentschlÃ¼ssel, 5-25 Nm, nur mit "wisent"-aufdruck, dafÃ¼r auch nur fÃ¼r 30â¬. 
ich konnte mir kaum vorstellen, dass da ein qualitÃ¤tsunterschied ist, und hab den einfach gekauft, eichzertifikat war auch dabei. ganz gut glaub ich, 0,3 Nm Abweichung war das hÃ¶chste. sonst bin ich auch ganz zufrieden damit - nur der vierkant sitzt bissl wackelig - aber mei, fÃ¼r 30â¬.
und 30â¬ fÃ¼r die sicherheit, das ist dir sicher nicht zu teuer, oder? ok, mit bits wÃ¤ren wir dann bei 50, aber das mÃ¼sste normal eigentlich drin sein.


----------



## lelebebbel (22. April 2005)

ne billige Ratsche kostet im Baumarkt ja schon 15-20 Euro OHNE irgendeine Drehmoment-Messfunktion - das relativiert den Preis für nen DMS doch ziemlich, finde ich.


----------



## Scrat (22. April 2005)

Auch wenn mich die Vielschrauber jetzt steinigen werden: Im Louis (www.louis.de) gibt's zwei Drehmomentschlüssel mit 4-24 Nm und 24-206 Nm für je 19,95 EUR. Die Genauigkeit bei beiden ist jeweils +/- 4 % laut Katalogangabe.

Für gelegentlich mal was zu schrauben sind die meiner Meinung nach ausreichend.

Servus, Thomas

BTW: Ich war bei meinem VRO echt erstaunt, wieviel 10 Nm sind - mit dem Inbusschlüssel hatte ich so bei 5 Nm aufgehört...


----------



## vollkornjudäas (22. April 2005)

für den empfindlichen kramnehm ich meistens so kurze winklige inbus-schlüssel und zieh die schrauben mit dem kurzen ende als hebel (~2cm) "mittelstraff" - also so, dass ich noch minimal weiter drehen könnte - an. wenn ich dann bemerke, dass sie noch nich fest geug sind, wird vorsichtig nachgezogen...


----------



## cubeI (22. April 2005)

vollkornjudäas schrieb:
			
		

> für den empfindlichen kramnehm ich meistens so kurze winklige inbus-schlüssel und zieh die schrauben mit dem kurzen ende als hebel (~2cm) "mittelstraff" - also so, dass ich noch minimal weiter drehen könnte - an. wenn ich dann bemerke, dass sie noch nich fest geug sind, wird vorsichtig nachgezogen...



Genau so mach ich es auch  
Hab bisher noch nichts Nachteiliges feststellen können.
Man darfs auch nicht übertreiben mit der Nmeterei


----------



## oscar (23. April 2005)

mir persÃ¶nlich warens die 30â¬ wert. 
allerdings zieh ich lenkerklemmung von bremshebeln etc. ganz sicher nicht mit dem dms an.


----------



## kantiran (23. April 2005)

Ich hab auch die 20 Euro bei Louis für Drehmomentschlüssel bezahlt und es nicht bereut. Einfach mal ein paar Bierchen weniger trinken dann hast dus ganz schnell wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar (23. April 2005)

genau


----------



## qwert (24. April 2005)

...Sorry, aber ich halte dieses das ganze Drehmomentgerede als ziemlich nutzlos, solange nicht einige Punkte geklärt sind!

Dazu hatte ich hier mal etwas geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136786

(Der zuletzt genannte Fall ist, als ich noch in meiner Studienzeit im Bikeshop gearbeitet habe, wirklich passiert!)

Grüße
qwert


----------



## downhillschrott (24. April 2005)

Gebe qwert absolut recht. Die meisten wissen nichtmal was ein Nm ist.Noch weniger wissen, daß Hersteller die Drehmomentangaben falsch angeben. Ganz wenige wissen, daß das Anzugsmoment eigentlich unwichtig ist. Wichtig ist die Vorspannung. Das Anzugsmoment kann nur einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt geben.

Ein Drehmomentschlüssel macht es noch leichter das Hirn auszuschalten. Habe schon genug Leute erlebt, die sich einfach in der Tabellenzeile verschaun und eine M12 8.8. mit dem Anzugsmoment einer 10.9 M16 anziehen. Weils ja so drinsteht.. und dann auch noch von Reibwerten abzuhängen kann schon mal bei extremem Leichtbauteilen mächtig ins Auge gehen.

Das heißt jetzt nicht, kauft euch keine Drehmomentschllsüssel weil das taugt nichts. Das heißt, schaltet das Hirn nicht aus und benutzt nicht sklavisch die Vorgaben der Hersteller. Vergleicht sie zumindest mit den allgemein gültigen Tabellen, und wenn der Wert über der der Festigkeit 8.8 liegt, zweifelt die Herstellerangabe zuerst einmal an.


----------



## Angreal (24. April 2005)

downhillschrott schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, schaltet das Hirn nicht aus und benutzt nicht sklavisch die Vorgaben der Hersteller. Vergleicht sie zumindest mit den allgemein gültigen Tabellen, und wenn der Wert über der der Festigkeit 8.8 liegt, zweifelt die Herstellerangabe zuerst einmal an.



Genau, befreien wir uns von der Sklaverei und den Vorgaben der Hersteller. Während der Fahrt können wir uns dann weiter befreien: erst ein Bar-End, dann die Kurbel, als nächstes der Lenker weniger am Rad. Das nenne ich Freiheit. Im Ernst: als ich ein paar Tage, nachdem ich meine Rad zusammengebaut hatte, die Schrauben überprüfte, lief es mir kalt über den Rücken, weil ich zuvor einen Hang runtergebrettert bin. Kaum eine Schrabe war noch wirklich fest. Das zum Thema: nach Gefühl. Nun läuft nichts mehr ohne DMS.


----------



## vollkornjudäas (24. April 2005)

Angreal schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, befreien wir uns von der Sklaverei und den Vorgaben der Hersteller. Während der Fahrt können wir uns dann weiter befreien: erst ein Bar-End, dann die Kurbel, als nächstes der Lenker weniger am Rad. Das nenne ich Freiheit. Im Ernst: als ich ein paar Tage, nachdem ich meine Rad zusammengebaut hatte, die Schrauben überprüfte, lief es mir kalt über den Rücken, weil ich zuvor einen Hang runtergebrettert bin. Kaum eine Schrabe war noch wirklich fest. Das zum Thema: nach Gefühl. Nun läuft nichts mehr ohne DMS.



das sind zwei paar schuhe. einmal geht es um das anzugsmoment um eine gewisse funktion (schraubenvorspannkraft, pressung/reibung etc) zu gewährleisten ohne die gewindepaarung zu überlasten - das schreibt dir der hersteller vor. zum anderen muss die somit erzielte vorspannung auch noch stark genug sein um mittels gewinde- und kopfreibung die schraube zu sichern...

der schlaue leser erahnt hier schon den interessenkonflikt zwischen schrauben-möglichst-reibungsfrei-anziehen-wollen und niewieder-nachziehen-wollen.

um das ganze kurz zu halten - ein "angebrachtes" anzugsmoment bedeutet nich automatisch, dass die verschraubung nun ewig stillsteht. genauso ist es total bescheuert anzunehmen, dass eine mit dremo angezogene schraube sich nie lockern würde. wer das denkt, sollte die stelle übers "[hirn ausschalten]" vom herrn bergrunterabfall nochmals lesen.


----------



## downhillschrott (24. April 2005)

> Genau, befreien wir uns von der Sklaverei und den Vorgaben der Hersteller. Während der Fahrt können wir uns dann weiter befreien: erst ein Bar-End, dann die Kurbel, als nächstes der Lenker weniger am Rad. Das nenne ich Freiheit. Im Ernst: als ich ein paar Tage, nachdem ich meine Rad zusammengebaut hatte, die Schrauben überprüfte, lief es mir kalt über den Rücken, weil ich zuvor einen Hang runtergebrettert bin. Kaum eine Schrabe war noch wirklich fest. Das zum Thema: nach Gefühl. Nun läuft nichts mehr ohne DMS.



Darum heißt das IBC auch Kindergarten.   

Ich verabschiede mich von nun von hier, das ist echt Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angreal (24. April 2005)

vollkornjudäas schrieb:
			
		

> um das ganze kurz zu halten - ein "angebrachtes" anzugsmoment bedeutet nich automatisch, dass die verschraubung nun ewig stillsteht. genauso ist es total bescheuert anzunehmen, dass eine mit dremo angezogene schraube sich nie lockern würde. wer das denkt, sollte die stelle übers "[hirn ausschalten]" vom herrn bergrunterabfall nochmals lesen.



Vorab, ich wollte keinem hier zu Nahe treten, sorry. Nein, ich meinte nur, dass es schon wichtig ist, dass gerade die Selbstschrauber, die solche Fragen nach dem 'Gefühl' stellen, besser einen Drehmo verwenden sollten. Ich zähle mich auch dazu. Und: nachdem ich die Schrauben einmal mit dem Drehmo fest hatte, halten diese recht ordentlich, trotz heftiger Belastung. Wie gesagt, ohne hätte es bei mir wirklich böse enden können. Diese Leichbauteile verleiten nicht gerade dazu, fest zuzudrehen. Laut Anleitung sollte an meiner neuen Sattelstütze der Sattel mit 8nm festgezurrt werde. Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel hätte ich nie so weit gedreht. Ich hatte schon Sorge, das Teil bricht gleich. Aber es hält jetzt gut.


----------



## qwert (25. April 2005)

Grundsätzllich habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen einen Drehmomentenschlüssel. Man lernt mit so einem Ding wieviel NM wieviel Handkraft erfordern.
Aber mehr eben nicht !
_"Downhillschrott"_ hat es richtig erfasst!

Ich wiederhole mich gerne:

-Das Drehmoment ist eine HILFESTELLUNG des Herstellers um eine bestimmte Anpresskraft zu erzeugen.
-Benutzt man Gleit- oder Haftmittel (Loctite, Fett etc.), so erzeuge ich mit dem SELBEN MOMENT NICHT die entsprechende ANPRESSKRAFT! (Sie liegt weit höher oder eben niedriger)

Ein einfaches Bsp für ein weiteres Problem:
Ich Ziehe mit einer Schraube eine Sattelklemmschelle um eine Sattelstütze an einem (z.B. filigranen Titan) -Rahmen zu befestigen!

-Für die Schraube gilt eine bestimmtes Moment!
-Für die Sattelklemme, wo die Schraube eingesetzt wird ,gilt nicht UNBEDINGT DAS SELBE Drehmoment.
-Will man nun (bespielweise) eine Carbon-Sattelstütze  klemmen, muss man dieses Drehmoment ebenfalls beachten.
- Und auch bei Rahmen gibt es zumindest Maximalangaben bezüglich der Klemmkraft der Sattelschelle.

Im meinem Beispiel KANN man unter Umständen die LEERE MENGE für den wirklich benötigten Wert des möglichen Drehmomentes erzeugen!

WOZU DANN EINEN DREHMOMENTENSCHLÜSSEL wenn man nicht weiss unter welchen Umständen, welche der Angabe gilt und unter welchen BEDINUNGEN ( Fett oder Haftmittel) und Kombinationsmöglichkeiten (dünnes , dickes Material, Carbon oder Alu, Form und Beschaffenheit  etc.)  angegebene Drehmoment eingestzt werden soll.
Wenn man Produkte unterschiedlicher HERSTELLER kombiniert HEIßT DAS NOCH LANGE NICHT DAS MAN DASS DREHMOMENT ANZIEHEN DARF!
*
Aufwachen Leute;*
Hier müssen die Hersteller präzisere Angaben machen sonst nützt euch der beste Drehmomentenschlüssel doch rein garnichts!!!

Gruß
qwert

PS: Sorry, ...wollte niemanden auf den Schlips treten!


----------



## oscar (25. April 2005)

ja, da hast du sicher recht. aber was sollen wir biker dann machen? in prinzip sind wir machtlos, wenn die hersteller schmarrn angeben - oder?


----------



## J-CooP (25. April 2005)

Da die meisten Schrauben ja nur Alu als Gegenpart haben, ist es vermutlich teilweise garnicht mögich die Vorspannung aufzubauen, die die Schraube benötigen würde.

Deshalb benutze ich bei den meisten Schrauben mittelfestes Loctite. Dann ziehe ich die Schrauben soweit an, bis sich das jeweilige Teil (Lenker, Sattelstütze...) nicht mehr bewegen läßt und dann noch etwa eine halbe Umdrehung als Sicherheit.

Vor allem die Gewinde im Alu werden das danken - besonders wenn man die Schraube öfter mal löst.


Einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich aber auch und ich habe festgestellt, dass bei M5 Schrauben 4-5Nm und bei M6 6-8Nm in Verbindung mit Loctite eigentlich überall reichen.


----------



## qwert (25. April 2005)

@oscar
Vielleicht können wir ja durch diese Diskussion etwas erreichen.
Dieses Forum ist ja nicht gerade klein !

Wichtig ist mir, dass man den Angaben der Hersteller einfach nicht blind glauben schenken kann. Somit ist man sicherlich nicht auf der sicheren Seite wenn man einfach irgendwelche Drehmomente mittels Schlüssel einhält, sondern seinen gesunden Menschenverstand einschaltet.

Im Rennradsektor gibt es sehr wohl vernüftige Spezifikationslisten.
Bespielsweise bei der Kombination von Vollcarbongabeln und Vorbauklemmungen, gibt es klare Empfehlungsangaben.

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Geschichte mit den Stahlvorbauten die mit Alu-Lenkern einfach kombiniert wurden...
..so ein Blödsinn findet hier gerade statt !!!
Anstatt das die Fachmagazine Aufklärung betreiben...werden einfach irgendwelche Drehmomentenschlüssel empfohlen!!!
Diese bunten Blättchen hätten eigentlich die Aufgabe sich dieses Problems anzunehmen, aber leider sind es halt nur Redakteure und keine gestandenen Ingenieure.



@J-CooP
Kompliment   ...Du machst es meineserachtens richtig !
Der Kopf und die Erfahrung entscheiden wie fest angezogen wird!
Der Drehmomentenschlüssel dient nur als Messwerkzeug und Indikator! 

Und NUR so sollte es jeder, unter den momentan gegebenen Drehmoments-Unsinn machen !


----------



## Smartbyte (19. Juni 2005)

@quert & co

Interessanter und wichtiger Thread.

Es gibt aber manche, die müssen sich die Erfahrung durch probieren und eifriges studieren der teilweise guten Infos in diesem IBC Forum erarbeiten.

Unstreitig scheint zu sein, daß besonders im Bereich niedriger Drehmomente Probleme auftreten können; manche trauen sich zu, die Anzugsfestigkeit in ihren Muckis zu spüren - oK gut, die anderen müssen aber das Problem lösen.

Es ist sehr unwahrschienlich, daß im Gewerbe (nicht nur bei Rädern) zahlreiche und teure Drehmomentschlüssel verkauft werden, wenn sich diese Schlüssel nicht halbwegs lohnen.

zB wenn bei gefetteten Schrauben bei gleichem Drehmoment (hier : Auslösung) ein höherer Anpressdruck erzeugt werden sollte als zulässig oder vertretbar, wie müssen die Hersteller Ihre Werte angeben ??
für trockene Schrauben ?
für gefettete oder behandelte Schrauben ?
gibt es einen Ingenieur hier, der was dazu zu beitragen kann (zB VDI Vorschriften ?) 

Wenn es denn doch ein Drehmomentschlüssel sein soll, wäre dann ein Bereich von 1-20 NM optimal fürs Bike ?
Gruß
S.


----------



## tractor (20. Juni 2005)

oscar schrieb:
			
		

> letzten winter bin ich durchs bauhaus spaziert, denk mir nix böses - und was hängt da an der wand?
> der kraftwerk drehmomentschlüssel, 5-25 Nm, nur mit "wisent"-aufdruck, dafür auch nur für 30.
> ich konnte mir kaum vorstellen, dass da ein qualitätsunterschied ist, und hab den einfach gekauft, eichzertifikat war auch dabei. ganz gut glaub ich, 0,3 Nm Abweichung war das höchste. sonst bin ich auch ganz zufrieden damit - nur der vierkant sitzt bissl wackelig - aber mei, für 30.
> und 30 für die sicherheit, das ist dir sicher nicht zu teuer, oder? ok, mit bits wären wir dann bei 50, aber das müsste normal eigentlich drin sein.



selber Schuld, wenn die Anzugswerte nicht stimmen. Das Aussehen hat nichts mit der Funktion zu tun. 

Immer dran denken (und auch machen): Drehmomentschlüssel bei Nichtgebrauch auf Null drehen um die Feder zu entspannen. DMS sind für einwandfreie Funktion in regelmässigen Abständen zu kallibrieren.


Eigenbau-Drehmomentschlüssel:: genau abgelängter Hebel und Präzisions- Federwaage

Neben Drehmoment ist auch der Drehwinkel eine Möglichkeit, diue "Power" bei  Schraubenvervbindungen zu "normieren". 

Baumarktwerkzeug schwächelt regelmässig in allen Bereichen, da werden selbst bei Hämmern nicht zugelassene Materialien für Stiele (z.B. chinesische Eiche) verwendet - und das trotz "GS" Zeichen. 
Dito Baumarkt-Ratschen: brechende oder nicht normgerechte Vierkante (d.h. weder konnte die Ratsche in das Prüfgerät eingespannt werden, noch passten die Steckschlüsseleinsätze) ....

hier ein nicht mehr ganz neuer link 
www.selbst.de/3service/test_download/werkzeugkaesten.php4
oopps, der download kostet Geld

www.werkzeug-news.de/news3/12-aldi-steckschluesselsatz.html 
kost nix und ist trotzdem informativ - die (nicht in dem Werkzeugsatz enthaltenen) unsicheren Schraubendreher wurden inzwischen zurückgenommen

Stiftung Warentest hatte auch mal was, über 10,- E-Werkzeug

selber gesehen habe ich zerbrochene Hämmer - der Holzteil blieb intakt (!) - der Bruchfläche nach zu urteilen war es kein Schmiedestahl, sondern Guss schlechtester Qualität
Geiz ist Dummheit


----------



## tractor (20. Juni 2005)

gute Tipps in Werkzeugfragen gibt es auf www.werkzeugforum.de - vielleicht nicht direkt Bike-spezifisch, aber das könnt ihr ja ändern


----------



## schlappmacher (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Eine sehr wichtige Diskussion. Die Hersteller sind in erster Linie gefordert, die Anzugsmomente anzugeben; und zwar nicht nach Maschinenbautabellen, die von Schraubverbindungen in Stahl ausgehen. Stichwort Produkthaftung.

Damit kommt man zum belastungsgerechten Anziehen der Schraubverbindung. In vielen Bereichen, wie beim Zylinderkopf im Auto, arbeitet man oft mit Angaben zum Anzugswinkel. Dies scheidet jedoch bei MTB aus praktischen Gründen meist aus. 

Daher halte ich Herstellerangaben für ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium und einen Momentschlüssel für Pflicht beim Selbstschrauben. Eine recht brauchbare Zusammenfassung zum Thema findet sich hier:

http://www.radhaus-freiburg.de/tech/torque.htm

Die Rennrad Zeitschrift Tour hat in mehreren Tests nachgewiesen, dass bei der Vorbau-/Lenkerverschraubung die Herstellerangaben in vielen Fällen falsch, also nicht verlässlich sind und die Konstruktion schlecht ausgelegt ist - sprich, es bricht oder die Klemmung versagt.

Die diskutierten Punkte sind wichtig, aber ohne Momentschlüssel ist man sich vollkommen im unklaren über das Anzugsmoment. 

Servus,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Smartbyte (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mir den Syntace - Drehmomentschlüssel gekauft und damit geschraubt und probiert.
Beim Schrauben ohne D-Schlüssel hätte ich mich verflixt oft verschätzt und ungleichmäßig angezogen, obwohl ich bisher glaubte, die Drehmomente mit dem Gefühl in Gelenken und Muskeln auf - naja - 20% zu treffen. 
*
Die Schrauben sollten beim Anziehen gefettet sein.
*
Ein zewckmäßiges Teil, leider sehr teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankZ (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Gefährlich finde ich auch allgemeingültige Drehmomentangaben, die nicht vom Hersteller sind. So stand z. B. in einer Ausgabe der MountainBike eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten, in der empfohlen wird, die Vorbauklemmung mit 16 nm anzuziehen!  
Grüße vom Frank


----------

